# Friends with grapes or lychees



## Cirice (Jun 11, 2019)

Hello everyone !

Like the title says, I'm looking for people to add as friend that regularly put grapes or litchis in their Market Boxes at a very fair price.

Actually, life gave me lemons... 

My ID is in my signature!


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 13, 2019)

I have grapes you can add me.


----------



## RNRita (Jun 16, 2019)

I have lychees. Add me!  ID is. 9746 5370 882


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jun 16, 2019)

I do put out grapes regularly, but they are usually snapped up pretty quickly. I tend to sell them at 2 for 100 (sometimes 3 for 100 depending on my stock) to slow the sales a bit, so they are available for more friends, but they tend to go really fast anyhoo. Feel free to add me, my info is on the code thread.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jun 16, 2019)

I got lychee  My friend ID is 4948 7254 087

I just got into the game yesterday though, but I plan on playing until NH comes out, so I'll restock regularly :3


----------



## Cirice (Jun 16, 2019)

I've sent friend request to all of you


----------



## RainbowGrace (Jun 16, 2019)

I have lychees, I tend to put them up for sale pretty often! My code is 4128-7950-293


----------



## zooblenoodle (Jun 17, 2019)

i have lychees! im just now getting back into the game, please add me! (cuz my friends list is barren now ;w; )
9820 5933 583


----------



## perkisar (Jun 29, 2019)

I figured I'd reply here instead of creating a whole new thread.
I have lychee berries and am looking for friends with lemons or grapes. 
3092 8713 312


----------



## Neechan (Jun 30, 2019)

if you need lychees, my FC is in the sidebar (or if it's not, its 7611-5362-006)


----------



## joelmm (Jul 8, 2019)

I'm looking for *perfect grapes *since it is the only fruit I miss. Please add me and I will buy you whatever the price. 4784 7446 467


----------



## Jerzgirl12 (Jul 14, 2019)

*Looking for friends add me*

I have grapes 

ID: 5208 4551 585


----------



## dumplen (Jul 16, 2019)

I have never seen grapes or lemons in game.


----------



## Phawnix (Jul 16, 2019)

pnoggie said:


> I have never seen grapes or lemons in game.



Everyone's camp gets one unique fruit. You must have Lychees.


----------



## dumplen (Jul 16, 2019)

Phawnix said:


> Everyone's camp gets one unique fruit. You must have Lychees.



That's so awesome.  I've been missing out, I did indeed get lychees.


----------



## elizacyt (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi everyone,  I am looking for grape or Lychees.
I have Lemon, Apple, Peach, Orange, Cherry.

my friend IDis 7764 8363 004 welcome to add me!


----------

